# Large Quake Rocks Manawatu



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Well we're getting shook around too.

*Large quake rocks Manawatu*

A widely-felt magnitude-7.0 earthquake in Taranaki, Wellington, Napier, Manawatu and as far south as Christchurch a couple days ago was the largest in the area for up to 120 years, says a seismologist.

No reports of damage. 

:ranger:


----------



## nakiandy (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes but it was 230km deep! I live very close to where it hit and only just felt it because I was walking around the house. We don't want to scare people moving to NZ!


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

nakiandy said:


> Yes but it was 230km deep! I live very close to where it hit and only just felt it because I was walking around the house. We don't want to scare people moving to NZ!


Pretty normal for around here, nothing big. Towns that aren't built on bad construction/ground are not worried at all. "No damage reported" as the article says. But as in China last year and Christchurch the damage was heavy in suspect areas.


----------

